# Tea Drinkers Unite!



## ashmamma84 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am so serious about tea...it's become quite an obsession for me. I'm one of those people that drink it all year long, but especially so in the fall/winter. I don't really care for the colder months, and perhaps tea is what gets me through the cold seasons. 

I love www.adagio.com/ -- superior tea, in tons of flavors and very reasonable prices. 

I was thinking this could be a thread that we swap websites, what's good, what's bad, what we have to try, etc...sort of a Tea 101, well...201 for tea connesuirs.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Ash do I feel ya.  I love coffee, but I'm starting to get into tea more and more. (Blame my Mommy.. lol) I've turned into kind of a tea ... "snob" I guess. I mean when you just want regular old plain hot tea, the regular grocery store tea bags don't cut it for me anymore. I usually go to the British import store and get the Irish stuff. Lyons is the best that I've found. I just.. love it. 

Herbal teas are great too, especially when I'm trying to relax. But I haven't found anything really GOOD. There's a website a friend of mine used to order things from, but for the life of me I can't remember. I'll shoot her an email and give you the information. I'm horrible with remembering stuff like that. I'm going to check out that site - I'm always looking for new stuff like that. 

There's this cute little store in Grapevine, Texas that is all Tea "Stuff". My mom and I passed by it Labor Day weekend, but they were closed!!  I'm going back to that area this weekend, and definitely plan to check it out.  I'll let you know if I find anything interesting.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of "traditional" teas but I love herbal teas and such that are non-traditional.
A current favorite is "Perfactly Pear" white tea by http://www.celestialseasonings.com/index.html. I also enjoy their decaf "Mint" green tea as its flavor is more of a wintergreen than a peppermint.
I also love almost anyone's "Ginger" tea. Most folks drink this for medicinal purposes but I love it anytime. Sometimes I even mix ginger and peppermint together with some honey, ooh baaaabyyy!!!!
Another favorite brand is http://www.stashtea.com/. 
I've never had many complaints towards their blends.
As for black teas, I'm a strict lover of "Irish Breakfast!"


----------



## Esme (Sep 11, 2007)

I love flavored black teas, but I'm trying to drink more green for the health benefits. 

Last night it was pomegranate green tea from Republic of Tea. I love them. They send a catalogue every two months with a free tea bag!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 11, 2007)

My tea cravings are seasonal, coming more during the months from November until March.

My favorite has always been Earl Gray tea, and my favorite brand is from Tazo, which has been sold at Starbucks for some time now.


----------



## sobie18 (Sep 12, 2007)

Passion....for me, please.


----------



## xeillia (Sep 12, 2007)

I I feel you guys! I am absolutely mad about my tea. I drink a fair bit of coffee but tea is my real passion:smitten: 

There is a shop called T2 around the corner from my work and they sell hundreds of different teas, I had no idea so many existed until the first day I went into the shop, it is really great because they have samples for you to try and they have sample cannisters you can smell, FANTASTIC!!!

I am really into green teas at the moment, my favourite is Gunpowder tea. Speaking of which I am off to make myself a cup

Cheers
Alex


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 12, 2007)

I drink tea too, but I like all kinds. Usually iced because I live in a hot weather area and I just don't drink hot drinks very often. 

I like good old lipton tea, brewed up fairly strong for iced tea, and served with juice of one big lemon and 1/3 cup sugar per 4 quart pitcher. 

Celestial Seasonings: I love Tropic of Strawberry, Red Zinger, and the cold brew raspberry. All iced.

Tazo: Chai tea, Earl Grey, and Breakfast blend (red label box). All hot. But I will brew up half earl grey and half breakfast blend and drink it iced.

Republic of Tea: Blackberry Sage, Cranberry Blood Orange, Kids' Cuppa, Acai Green Tea. All served iced.

Twinings: Black Currant (iced), Lady Grey (hot), Tastes of Summer (iced)

Bigelow: Constant Comment (hot and iced), Tangeringe white tea (iced), French Vanilla (hot)

And I have bought random boxes of tea or loose teas from various manufacturers that I bought once. I pretty much like fruity flavored teas, served iced. A lot.

Tracy


----------



## Messidor (Sep 12, 2007)

It's the law to drink tea here in the UK!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't believe James hasn't found this thread yet.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 12, 2007)

Two words. Yorkshire Gold. 
THE. BEST. TEA. EVER.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I can't believe James hasn't found this thread yet.



That was my exact thought! 

Oh James....where are you?!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 12, 2007)

xeillia said:


> I I feel you guys! I am absolutely mad about my tea. I drink a fair bit of coffee but tea is my real passion:smitten:
> 
> There is a shop called T2 around the corner from my work and they sell hundreds of different teas, I had no idea so many existed until the first day I went into the shop, it is really great because they have samples for you to try and they have sample cannisters you can smell, FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> ...



I'm intrigued...please tell me more about this gunpowder tea...is it, well you know, made of gunpowder?


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 12, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I am so serious about tea...it's become quite an obsession for me. I'm one of those people that drink it all year long, but especially so in the fall/winter. I don't really care for the colder months, and perhaps tea is what gets me through the cold seasons.
> 
> I love www.adagio.com/ -- superior tea, in tons of flavors and very reasonable prices.
> 
> I was thinking this could be a thread that we swap websites, what's good, what's bad, what we have to try, etc...sort of a Tea 101, well...201 for tea connesuirs.



Nothing unusual about drinking tea all year round here hun .. you'd fit in a treat!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 12, 2007)

I cannot bare herbal 'teas' like drinking a cup full of 'Pot Pourri' .. disgusting!

I am your traditional tea drinking kinda gal - British after all! - strong, hot and with a hint of milk!

:wubu:


----------



## James (Sep 12, 2007)

I seem to have made it to this thread a little late? I do hope there's still some tea still left in the pot?

I am particularly partial to earl grey but must agree with Kimberleigh that Yorkshire Gold is also rather good.

I made this, completely unscientific, survey last year... It showed that there's plenty of dims love for a good cup of tea...

EDIT -p.s. I'm giving out tea - rep for any pro-tea posts in this thread !


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 12, 2007)

Mostly I drink Scottish Blend tea, specially made for the soft water here. http://www.unilever.co.uk/ourbrands/foods/Scottish_Blend.asp I don't like Yorkshire Gold, too strong for me, they take tea you can tap dance on down there! About one third of the time I drink earl grey, Twining's organic variety. I have tried some other brands, but find that some are overwhelmed with the bergamot oil which can taste harsh. 

As for herbal/fruit "teas"/infusions, I think I maybe already said in James' other thread that I love Yogi Tee, classic variety which has cinnamon, cloves, ginger etc in it. It is lovely mixed with hot apple juice, very Christmassy/Wintery. 

http://www.yogitee.de/yogitea_gb/ExoticTeas/Classic.html

I also love Turkish apple tea and some of the blends that Whittards of Chelsea sell ... I notice they have new ones, I must pay a visit!

http://www.whittard.co.uk/ProductList.aspx?language=en-GB&cid=it2010


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 12, 2007)

I love tea, but at the moment can't name any favorite brands...I've been stuck on coffee lately, although I do drink my share of southern-style sweet tea. With the weather cooling, though, I'm sure I'll start back on my tea again. My favorite of all is chamomile brewed from fresh blossoms, with a hint of honey added. I've misplaced my infuser, though, so I need to shop for a new one. 

I love this thread! Thanks, ash!


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wonderful opening James. Just wonderful. I just noticed this thread and would like to add that James is one hundred per cent correct: Yorkshire Gold is the best tea. (I'm drinking a cup at this very moment in fact). I love being totally eccentric in the States and taking my own teabags to the diners. It's such an English passion, huh?



James said:


> I seem to have made it to this thread a little late? I do hope there's still some tea still left in the pot?
> 
> I am particularly partial to earl grey but must agree with Kimberleigh that Yorkshire Gold is also rather good.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 13, 2007)

I drink green tea all year round.

There are many good brands and flavors I like in my area.

I have 4-5 mugs of the stuff a day and I hardly ever get seriously sick...I haven't had a sick day at work in years.


Dennis

PS: Okay, I do take vitamins, drink juice, try to eat normal meals and exercise when I can but I think the tea really helps my super immune system.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 13, 2007)

i like tea, but usually fruity ones.

there's one from trader joe's that i love, but i can't remember the name right now. i believe it's pomegranate white tea...


----------



## moniquessbbw (Sep 13, 2007)

I love tea I drink it almost every day.. :eat2: Tea is so good for you plus it tastes great.


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i like tea, but usually fruity ones.
> 
> there's one from trader joe's that i love, but i can't remember the name right now. i believe it's pomegranate white tea...





I LOVE Trader Joe's. Oh I miss your country!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 13, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> I LOVE Trader Joe's. Oh I miss your country!



come back then!


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> come back then!




I'm working on it Soup! I really am. I am not a fan of Britain - actually I hate the place and have never felt at home here. The only thing I like about Britain is my family, Yorkshire tea, and the colour of autumn, (when it's not raining).


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 14, 2007)

I never cared about tea, other than chai lattes, until I met my bf. He is obsessed with tea. He considers it a hobby lol.

I had to prove it with a pic lol. This is a pic of our "tea cabinet"..which just happens to be the largest cabinet in the kitchen lol. It's crammed full of tea. There is some tea accessories (honey, spices and sugar)...but for the most part its just tons and tons of tea!

We get alot of loose tea at small holistic/tea/bookstores, but we mostly get prebagged stuff.

I love Stash "white christmas" tea..it's peppermint and ginger, but mild. not too overpowering. I also like the pumpkin spice. Constant Comment is a favorite and there is a Almond dessert tea that I love. Just about any fruit flavor works for me.

Oh, and one more thing. Steve (the bf) got his friend tea as a wedding gift which I thought was strange...but it was actually very lovely. It's called flowering tea, which I had never heard of. I attached a pic of that too.You just drop the "teaball" into the hot water and it makes a beautiful flower in the pot (or cup)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> I'm working on it Soup! I really am. I am not a fan of Britain - actually I hate the place and have never felt at home here. The only thing I like about Britain is my family, Yorkshire tea, and the colour of autumn, (when it's not raining).



Oh dear  How often have you been to Scotland that you hate it? Or do you mean that you hate your part of England?


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oh dear  How often have you been to Scotland that you hate it? Or do you mean that you hate your part of England?



Oh dear, I don't know where to begin - I have so many complaints against Britain. I'm sorry! They're all quite complicated and convoluted too.

I love Scotland though. I spent a lot of time there, especially as a child. My sister and I were taken all over your country. And I love Jura. Have you ever been? 

And the whiskey!! - The Scots certainly make the best whiskey in the world - smokey and peaty and great to sip by a roaring fire in a Scotish inn on a dark, cold, late-autumn evening...

No, you definitely live in a really nice part of the Isles.
(The weather would really bother me there though).


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 14, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> I love Stash "white christmas" tea..it's peppermint and ginger, but mild. not too overpowering. I also like the pumpkin spice. Constant Comment is a favorite and there is a Almond dessert tea that I love. Just about any fruit flavor works for me.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing. Steve (the bf) got his friend tea as a wedding gift which I thought was strange...but it was actually very lovely. It's called flowering tea, which I had never heard of. I attached a pic of that too.You just drop the "teaball" into the hot water and it makes a beautiful flower in the pot (or cup)


 
1) I love Stash tea. I love their Pomegranate, raspberry, green tea. Mmmmm So good. 

2) Where the eff can i get one of those teaball things. They are just about the coolest looking thing ever! My mom is a huge tea fan, hence why I am. I see a christmas gift for my mom right there!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> 1) I love Stash tea. I love their Pomegranate, raspberry, green tea. Mmmmm So good.
> 
> 2) Where the eff can i get one of those teaball things. They are just about the coolest looking thing ever! My mom is a huge tea fan, hence why I am. I see a christmas gift for my mom right there!



I think the teaball is pretty, yet somehow I think i'd be freaked out and not want to drink it, it would be like drinking something that's alive!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Oh dear, I don't know where to begin - I have so many complaints against Britain. I'm sorry! They're all quite complicated and convoluted too.
> 
> I love Scotland though. I spent a lot of time there, especially as a child. My sister and I were taken all over your country. And I love Jura. Have you ever been?
> 
> ...



Aw good, just wanted you to say that it's NOT Britain you hate, but the part of the country in Britain that you live! hehe. ps. it's whisky if it's Scottish, whiskey is Irish  I've never been to Jura, I've only been to a few of the islands. I'm afraid that when going on holiday in the past, going to Turkey or Greece for cheap good food, culture and guaranteed good weather always won out over an interesting tour of my own country!

I do think there is a lot wrong with the UK, but I still think that with our health care system and some other social arrangements, I'd much rather be here than the US. Swings and roundabouts I suppose! I hope you end up living where you would like to, that's what matters. 

ps. sorry for hijacking!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2007)

I love tea, but like some others I ONLY drink it in the fall and winter. I barely touch real tea the rest of the year. I think that it's a psychological thing, I've relegated teas into a position where I place a lot of importance on their comforts to help deal with SAD. So most evenings in the winter I'll brew some up to try to fight the cold in my drafty turn-of-the-century apartment.

I'm not a fan of fruity teas, but there are exceptions. I'm a big fan of yerba matte (for when I need to be energized). There was a Madagascar vanilla red tea that I really liked last seasons. I like rich, aromatic herbal blends that aren't acidic like the Celestial Seasons fruit blends.

I think I'll go tea shopping the first cold, sad Michigan day.


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a moderate tea drinker. Typically I have coffee in the morning, tea in the afternoon, and de-caf or herbal tea in the evening. I used to be more adventurous with tea, but I've come to realize that most of the time I get a pretty decent cup with simply using Red Rose (brand name) tea bags tossed into a warm pot and pouring in boiling water. It is not the best tea, but the quality/ease ratio is pretty good  

My wife is quite fond of what is sold here as "Irish Breakfast" tea--although I have no idea if it is anything that would be recognized in Ireland.

I do like loose leaf tea--especially the cool gunpowder stuff--and green teas, and so on, but I just don't like them enough more to be bothered with them too often.

Normally I just have my tea black, but if the weather has been especially frightful, or I have the snuffles, I like to add in lots of milk and honey.

-Ed


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Aw good, just wanted you to say that it's NOT Britain you hate, but the part of the country in Britain that you live! hehe. ps. it's whisky if it's Scottish, whiskey is Irish  I've never been to Jura, I've only been to a few of the islands. I'm afraid that when going on holiday in the past, going to Turkey or Greece for cheap good food, culture and guaranteed good weather always won out over an interesting tour of my own country!
> 
> I do think there is a lot wrong with the UK, but I still think that with our health care system and some other social arrangements, I'd much rather be here than the US. Swings and roundabouts I suppose! I hope you end up living where you would like to, that's what matters.
> 
> ps. sorry for hijacking!



I feel so embarrassed for making such a public faux pas... And in front of a true Scot too!!! Can I call it malt? Or scotch? What is the word that will make me look least like a complete and utter philistine?

You're right about the NHS. I'm so proud if it, even with all its faults. How screwed up is it that the USA - the wealthiest country on the face of the planet - has no health service to look after its poorest and neediest? 

Why are you sorry Ruby? What are you hijacking?


----------



## Ash (Sep 14, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> How screwed up is it that the USA - the wealthiest country on the face of the planet - has no health service to look after its poorest and neediest?



Screwed up indeed.

But you better watch out or this will turn into another thread for Hyde Park. 

The US has lots of other lovely things that you could come for.


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2007)

I was thinking about it a bit more, and something just came to me: tea is much more resilient than coffee.

That is, plain black tea is hard to make so that it is bad. Oh, it could be stronger or weaker than you like, it may not have quite the flavor that you'd like, but it will still be OK for the most part. Leave some in the pot overnight and heat it up in the morning, and its still not bad.

Coffee on the other hand....cheap coffee is pretty frequently horrible! First of all bad beans make bad coffee, and there is a lot of bad beans out there. Also if it sits around in the pot too long it can get quite vile. Basically, walk into a random restaurant and ask for tea, and you'll probably end up with pretty decent tea. Do the same with coffee, and you may have to swamp it with milk and sugar just to get it down.

-Ed


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Screwed up indeed.
> 
> But you better watch out or this will turn into another thread for Hyde Park.
> 
> The US has lots of other lovely things that you could come for.



Ashley, I have no idea why, but I seem to turn every thread I join into &#8216;Hyde Park’. 

I’m glad you agree with me though. I always thought that Medicare was like a health care system that people could fall back on if they don’t have insurance. Is that right?

And you’re also right that there are lots more things that draw me to the US.

After all, what you pay here in Britain in taxes, you spend in the US on insurance and it all works out... the only losers on your side of the pond are the ones that need the help the most. And that's what I've always found to be sad.

Sorry all. I feel as though I've put a dampener on the teaparty.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't really like hot tea. I don't have the patience for my beverage to cool off. I usually make a pitcher of decaf green tea, put it in the fridge and drink it unsweetned. There isn't a more refreshing drink on this planet. When I do drink it warm, I prefer constant comment tea which is a black tea with orange rind and sweet spices. I dump in plenty of splenda and a splash of milk. Otherwise, I'm pretty much tea ambivalent.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> 1) I love Stash tea. I love their Pomegranate, raspberry, green tea. Mmmmm So good.
> 
> 2) Where the eff can i get one of those teaball things. They are just about the coolest looking thing ever! My mom is a huge tea fan, hence why I am. I see a christmas gift for my mom right there!



The flowering tea that Steve got was from Numi tea, and he ordered his online for convenience although you can find it in stores and other brands. 

its www.numitea.com they have gift sets with the flowering tea, or just the tea on it own. There is lots of other great gifts on that website as well!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 14, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> I'm working on it Soup! I really am. I am not a fan of Britain - actually I hate the place and have never felt at home here. The only thing I like about Britain is my family, Yorkshire tea, and the colour of autumn, (when it's not raining).



deary dear ..when you leaving for the states then?


----------



## BeachLovinBBW (Sep 14, 2007)

I was raised on iced tea down here in FL. Today I am in Miami and I drink hot tea all day, every day. When I gave up caffeine I thought tea would have to go to, but I have to second numi. Ruby Chai Spiced Rooibos http://www.worldpantry.com/cgi-bin/...33&prrfnbr=198359&pcgrfnbr=191350&search=chai is amazing. It is one of the best blends I have ever had, with or without caffeine. Another decaf option is from a really cool place called Teavana. I also love their Rooibos Chai which is also decaf. http://www.teavana.com/Rooibos+Chai+Rooibos+Tea/cid=48/page_no=2/edp_no=4506/shop.axd/ProductDetails Both are AWESOME!!! I am not a fan of herbal teas at all. I think 99% of them taste like grass, but Yogi Tea Calming blend is delicious and makes me feel so peaceful. http://yogitea.elsstore.com/view/product/?id=33773&cid=559


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 14, 2007)

ok that flowering tea is the coolest!!!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 14, 2007)

edx said:


> ...I get a pretty decent cup with simply using Red Rose (brand name) tea bags tossed into a warm pot and pouring in boiling water.



I'm with you on the Red Rose, Ed. Salada and Tetley are perfectly serviceable as well.

I pour the boiling water over the tea bag right in my massive 2/3 Litre clear glass mug, then I let it steep with a coaster on top (to keep the heat and steam in).

Generally, I just take it strong, with sugar, but on rare occasions, I will add cream. Never milk, though. That just seems to weaken it.

If I'm in a hurry, I may try to do a "power steep" by bobbing the tea bag up and down with a spoon. I used to squash the bag against the side of the mug to accomplish this but...ewww. 



Oh and cold or flavoured tea?...ugh.



edx said:


> ...plain black tea is hard to make so that it is bad.



Once, I made tea at my mum's place. As soon as the kettle boiled, I poured it over the tea bag, and the contents in the cup were instantly pitch black.



What I didn't know was that she had filled her kettle with vinegar to remove deposits from the hard water, and had forgotten to empty and rinse it. :doh:

So, it's easier than you might think to make a bad cup of tea. For me, anyway. 


Maybe someday I'll tell you about the time I was boiling water for tea, and it caught fire.


Seriously, it's best to keep me out of the whole food-preparation equation!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 14, 2007)

BeachLovinBBW said:


> I was raised on iced tea down here in FL. Today I am in Miami and I drink hot tea all day, every day. When I gave up caffeine I thought tea would have to go to, but I have to second numi. Ruby Chai Spiced Rooibos http://www.worldpantry.com/cgi-bin/...33&prrfnbr=198359&pcgrfnbr=191350&search=chai is amazing. It is one of the best blends I have ever had, with or without caffeine. Another decaf option is from a really cool place called Teavana. I also love their Rooibos Chai which is also decaf. http://www.teavana.com/Rooibos+Chai+Rooibos+Tea/cid=48/page_no=2/edp_no=4506/shop.axd/ProductDetails Both are AWESOME!!! I am not a fan of herbal teas at all. I think 99% of them taste like grass, but Yogi Tea Calming blend is delicious and makes me feel so peaceful. http://yogitea.elsstore.com/view/product/?id=33773&cid=559



I've tried the Ruby Chai Spiced Roobios and it is VERY flavorful! It was actually a little too spicy for me...after I added milk and a bit of sugar I really enjoyed it. 

I've tried several Yogi teas, that's another one my bf really loves. Every one I've had has made my throat close..or swell..or something that made me not be able to breathe. It also made me congested in a weird way. If it was one type I would think if was a fluke, but it was every one I tried. (I tried about 4 of them..including the Womens Moon Cycle which I was really looking forward to as an herbal option for menstrual relief.) But they all made me feel congested and like my throat was closing. I dunno..but it was weird lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> I've tried the Ruby Chai Spiced Roobios and it is VERY flavorful! It was actually a little too spicy for me...after I added milk and a bit of sugar I really enjoyed it.
> 
> I've tried several Yogi teas, that's another one my bf really loves. Every one I've had has made my throat close..or swell..or something that made me not be able to breathe. It also made me congested in a weird way. If it was one type I would think if was a fluke, but it was every one I tried. (I tried about 4 of them..including the Womens Moon Cycle which I was really looking forward to as an herbal option for menstrual relief.) But they all made me feel congested and like my throat was closing. I dunno..but it was weird lol



eek don't drink it then! When I open a bottle of sesame oil that happens to me, even the scent seems to make my throat feel like its closing, Im sure its a mild allergy, so I just kinda avoid it now!


----------



## Esme (Sep 14, 2007)

When I was heading home from the hospital last year with my DVT and my Coumadin, I was told I should NOT drink herbal teas. I guess sometimes the herbs have a bad interaction with the coumadin? Or maybe there's something in herb teas that affects clotting? I'm not sure. It didn't affect me since I don't enjoy herb teas, but I wanted to put this out here for anyone who might be in the same situation. I guess it's actually a good idea to check the ingredients in herb teas to make sure they won't interact with medications just as a matter of course. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> eek don't drink it then! When I open a bottle of sesame oil that happens to me, even the scent seems to make my throat feel like its closing, Im sure its a mild allergy, so I just kinda avoid it now!



Well, I don't drink it now, silly! After the FOURTH time I learned my lesson. 

I am thinking that maybe there was something they used in the tea bag paper or something, since they didn't all have the same ingredients. It's weird because it was only that one brand of tea.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

Esme said:


> When I was heading home from the hospital last year with my DVT and my Coumadin, I was told I should NOT drink herbal teas. I guess sometimes the herbs have a bad interaction with the coumadin? Or maybe there's something in herb teas that affects clotting? I'm not sure. It didn't affect me since I don't enjoy herb teas, but I wanted to put this out here for anyone who might be in the same situation. I guess it's actually a good idea to check the ingredients in herb teas to make sure they won't interact with medications just as a matter of course.
> 
> Just an FYI.




Oh that's such sensible information, Esme, thanks! I do remember that raspberry leaf tea is supposed to be good when a woman is in labour, but it's bad during early pregnancy as it can bring on contractions. That's just one I remember. Oh and peppermint tea is BAD for you after a meal, rather than good, as it shouldn't be taken on top of food. Ginger is much better then. 

Im not sure about your clotting thing.. but most drugs are derived from plants, even the strongest ones, so Im sure that herbal teas must have some action on the body.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I'm with you on the Red Rose, Ed. Salada and Tetley are perfectly serviceable as well.
> 
> I pour the boiling water over the tea bag right in my massive 2/3 Litre clear glass mug, then I let it steep with a coaster on top (to keep the heat and steam in).
> 
> ...



Cream....in tea????? What the heck? lol next you'll be saying that shepherd's pie is made with minced beef!


----------



## sobie18 (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh yeah....tea with cream & sugar................learned that from my English Grandmother...

Then you dunk your cookies in it! Heaven!


AWESOME!


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 14, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Cream....in tea????? What the heck? lol next you'll be saying that shepherd's pie is made with minced beef!



No...minced _shepherds._ 

The cream in tea thing works especially well with orange pekoe. I don't think there's much that could salvage an Earl Grey.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 14, 2007)

sobie18 said:


> Then you dunk your cookies in it! Heaven!



Try it with Dutch speculaas cookies. They're usually made in the shape of windmills, and are perfect for tea-dunking.


----------



## ripley (Sep 14, 2007)

I drink between four to six cups of tea a day. In the summer I add in some iced tea but mostly it's hot tea.

Rainy got me hooked on white pear tea this summer. YUM.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 14, 2007)

I just bought some of that flowering tea... OMG... I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 14, 2007)

Red Rose drinkers - what do you do with the little Wade whimsey figurines that are in the boxes?

We drink Red Rose when we run out of the Yorkshire, it makes a perfectly good cuppa.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I just bought some of that flowering tea... OMG... I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!!



ohh which one did you get?? Link me, baby!!


----------



## SarahNYTJ9 (Sep 15, 2007)

Last winter I was on a tea binge, had everything, jasmine, lavendar, all kinds of interesting herbal teas from http://www.teavanna.com. Prefer herbal teas because of the lack of caffeine. 

When comes summer, my apatment gets hot, and the a/c doesn't work in the kitchen.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 15, 2007)

I love tea...drink it at least once a day, would drink it much more if I were around somebody making it a lot, you know? My tastes are starting to become a little more ascetic...I even enjoy some of the severely twiggy/branchy ones I drink for good liver health with things like dandelion and burdock root and milk thistle, straight up. I never drink tea with milk or cream - either straight, or with citrus and a little sugar. I haven't ventured too much into green teas, mostly out of lazy snobbery, due to its current fashionability...I mean, can all the new recent brands really be as efficacious as they say? Which to get? (Is it all being overharvested? help) I also try to drink a lot of nettles tea. I have a ginormous (and I mean huge) bag of nettles leaves in my kitchen from which I scoop a big tea-ball's full and toss in with 4 c. of water and just drink all day when I'm at home. I may get through the bag in another 10 years. I also love a full-on Tea with good china and tea cozies and such sometimes.


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Who mentioned Yogi Tea???

I had it for the first time when I was in Eastern Europe and have never found it again since.

It's curiously milky, spicy, and sweet... And if anyone knows more about it, please write back!!!!!


----------



## Red (Sep 15, 2007)

I am having a serious tea emergency at the moment. I have just moved from the North of England to the South and the drinking water is awful down here, really grimy and bitty. It is ruining my daily tea drinking pleasure. Any ideas on the best way to solve this dilemma? I can't drink coffee all the time, I need my Roiboos and Earl Grey back.  

On the other hand, completely different topic altogether, I do believe we need a whiskey lovers thread so I am starting one, keep your peepers open!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 15, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Who mentioned Yogi Tea???
> 
> I had it for the first time when I was in Eastern Europe and have never found it again since.
> 
> It's curiously milky, spicy, and sweet... And if anyone knows more about it, please write back!!!!!



Here you go! http://www.yogitea.com/ I'm glad you enjoyed it, it made me feel horrible lol. I wish it worked for me because they do have alot of nice sounding teas.


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Red said:


> I am having a serious tea emergency at the moment. I have just moved from the North of England to the South and the drinking water is awful down here, really grimy and bitty. It is ruining my daily tea drinking pleasure. Any ideas on the best way to solve this dilemma? I can't drink coffee all the time, I need my Roiboos and Earl Grey back.
> 
> On the other hand, completely different topic altogether, I do believe we need a whiskey lovers thread so I am starting one, keep your peepers open!



Try teas made for hard water. Yorkshire tea do one. I did know the reason why the waters are so different from north to south, but it escapes me now. Something about where the water comes from maybe: underground reserves in the south, versus the lakes in the north... Good luck, I hope you settle in and find the tea you're looking for.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 15, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Try teas made for hard water. Yorkshire tea do one. I did know the reason why the waters are so different from north to south, but it escapes me now. Something about where the water comes from maybe: underground reserves in the south, versus the lakes in the north... Good luck, I hope you settle in and find the tea you're looking for.



Oh yeah, I have a cabinet FULL of other teas that I can drink lol.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 15, 2007)

sobie18 said:


> Oh yeah....tea with cream & sugar................learned that from my English Grandmother...
> 
> Then you dunk your cookies in it! Heaven!
> 
> ...



..well as a Brit I have never (yet) put cream in tea (the thought makes me gag) .. milk should be sufficient to whiten it up and make a cracking mug of biscuit dunking tea!

Happy slurping!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 15, 2007)

Red said:


> I am having a serious tea emergency at the moment. I have just moved from the North of England to the South and the drinking water is awful down here, really grimy and bitty. It is ruining my daily tea drinking pleasure. Any ideas on the best way to solve this dilemma? I can't drink coffee all the time, I need my Roiboos and Earl Grey back.
> 
> On the other hand, completely different topic altogether, I do believe we need a whiskey lovers thread so I am starting one, keep your peepers open!



Easy peasy, buy cheap bottled water at Asda or wherever, and use it for your tea making! voila! Oh maybe use a different kettle for it too, you know how southern kettles get all gross and limescaley. Can buy one in Asda for a few quid, keep it nice just for your tea!


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 15, 2007)

Best tea I ever had in my life was hot Lipton's tea that had (Borden's?) Sweetened Condensed Milk in it.


----------



## Esme (Sep 15, 2007)

Since this is the tea thread, I think it's okay if I ask here... does anyone have a good recommendation for a decent tea ball or tea strainer? My tea ball is the basic metal one, and I get too much mulch in the bottom of my cup for my happiness.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 15, 2007)

Esme said:


> Since this is the tea thread, I think it's okay if I ask here... does anyone have a good recommendation for a decent tea ball or tea strainer? My tea ball is the basic metal one, and I get too much mulch in the bottom of my cup for my happiness.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Wrap the tea in a bit of coffee filter first, twist it closed, pop it in the tea ball, and voila - far less mulch.


----------



## Esme (Sep 15, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Wrap the tea in a bit of coffee filter first, twist it closed, pop it in the tea ball, and voila - far less mulch.



You are a GENIUS!!!:smitten:


----------



## Happy FA (Sep 16, 2007)

Esme said:


> Since this is the tea thread, I think it's okay if I ask here... does anyone have a good recommendation for a decent tea ball or tea strainer? My tea ball is the basic metal one, and I get too much mulch in the bottom of my cup for my happiness.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Try the Teastick... a great idea and it works great. Here is a link to the inventor's site. You can find places locally that also sell it. Never any problem with stuff in the teas.. unless you use really fine pieces of tea which is of course not good apart from tea bags(which are really not using the best tea(because it's so fine and the better tea is made from bigger leaves/pieces)) http://www.gamilacompany.com/tea/teahome.html?gclid=CKGT29WxyY4CFRtBgAodei_uBw

Enjoy, we do.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

I confess...I am a store brand black tea drinking classless hack.

I really do not like flavored tea at all, at best I can handle some lemon in my black tea.

But I do enjoy my tea hot or cold


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> Best tea I ever had in my life was hot Lipton's tea that had (Borden's?) Sweetened Condensed Milk in it.



I drink hot tea with evaporated milk in it.. never tried sweetened condensed milk in it. I never would have thought too until now


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 17, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Red Rose drinkers - what do you do with the little Wade whimsey figurines that are in the boxes?
> 
> We drink Red Rose when we run out of the Yorkshire, it makes a perfectly good cuppa.



Oh! We used to drink that. We had a large collection of the figurines. But we eventually needed stronger tea, my mom and I. So we moved onto Tetley (I think is how you spell it).



goofy ssbbw said:


> ohh which one did you get?? Link me, baby!!



I got the dragon lily tea for myself and brit friend of whom I will be sharing it with. Also purchasing the TeaHouse style clear teapot. its fat and round so I HAD to get that one. I just can't wait.


----------



## Red (Sep 17, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Easy peasy, buy cheap bottled water at Asda or wherever, and use it for your tea making! voila! Oh maybe use a different kettle for it too, you know how southern kettles get all gross and limescaley. Can buy one in Asda for a few quid, keep it nice just for your tea!



Oooh genius, so simple but so effective. thanks!


----------



## Red (Sep 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh! We used to drink that. We had a large collection of the figurines. But we eventually needed stronger tea, my mom and I. So we moved onto Tetley (I think is how you spell it).
> 
> 
> 
> I got the dragon lily tea for myself and brit friend of whom I will be sharing it with. Also purchasing the TeaHouse style clear teapot. its fat and round so I HAD to get that one. I just can't wait.



This looks so exciting!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm a tea drinker, definitely! Usually just the standard restaurant herbal assortment... typically chamomile. I don't like coffee.

tea_man_stan


----------



## Friday (Sep 17, 2007)

I love tea and drink nearly every day except when it's too hot to enjoy it. Another reason to be happy fall is fast approaching. I stumbled on this place www.specialteas.com and they have several I love. The Earl Grey is fab and I love the almond cookie so much I think I might drink it even it it was blah because it smells so darn good. It say it tastes like 'those windmill cookies' although since I never had one of the cookies I can't vouch for that. I like the Rooibos one's I've tried too.

The sun/moon/stars strainer works a charm for me and it's pretty enough to rinse and leave out on a little saucer someone brought me home from Spain.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm pretty basic with my tea choices. For every day tea I drink Constant Comment (regular or decaf depending on the time of day). This time of the year I start grooving on Republic of Tea's Cardamon Cinnamon. It's spicy and yummy but decaf so that's nice. A lot of decaf teas that aren't black teas are kind of weak seeming to me, which is occasionally what I crave, but usually if I want that I'll drink oat straw tea (a la Harold and Maude) or chamomile. Usually I prefer heartier teas, though, so I really like Cardamon Cinnamon. It smells good and tastes even better. Not a big fan of Celestial Seasonings teas, Starbucks teas, or Stash teas.

I also like Market Spice tea a lot, and use it to make sun tea in summer, and big pots of tea in winter. It has so much flavor it doesn't even need honey. It's divine and well worth the cost.


----------



## Happy FA (Sep 17, 2007)

I do like a variety of different teas, both the black and green traditional teas and the herbal teas, but my strong preference is for a basic black tea in iced tea form. And, again.. not a sweet tea lover, prefer mine only sweetened with sweet n' low. And my favorite is to get Trader Joe's gallons of unsweetened teas which I then sweeten with ye olde sweet n' low.


----------



## James (Sep 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got the dragon lily tea for myself and brit friend of whom I will be sharing it with. Also purchasing the TeaHouse style clear teapot. its fat and round so I HAD to get that one. I just can't wait.



Can... not... wait... :smitten:


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 18, 2007)

i just LOVE tea...bring it on...


----------



## Tad (Sep 18, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Red Rose drinkers - what do you do with the little Wade whimsey figurines that are in the boxes?
> 
> .



Oh, they have not included those in years! But I admit that the reason I'm loyal to red rose is mostly the historical marketing. Between the rainy afternoons I passed as a kid playing with our extensive collection of the red rose tea figurines, and their long running advertising campaign with the "Only in Canada you say? Pity." tag line, I just have an emotional attachment to Red Rose.

-Ed


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 18, 2007)

edx said:


> Oh, they have not included those in years! But I admit that the reason I'm loyal to red rose is mostly the historical marketing. Between the rainy afternoons I passed as a kid playing with our extensive collection of the red rose tea figurines, and their long running advertising campaign with the "Only in Canada you say? Pity." tag line, I just have an emotional attachment to Red Rose.
> 
> -Ed



??? Really? :huh: I get a new little cat or dog or something in every box. I think they're Petshop Animals - there's a dog, a cat, a turtle, goldfish...


----------



## Esme (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, I don't usually drink herb teas, but after reading this thread I decided to try some Yogi Tea. I found tons of different kinds at a little, out-of-the-way store downtown, so I got Classic India Five Spice.

Wow! Finally an herb tea with some kick to it! It's Chai-like... and really wonderful. Plus it's caffeine free, so it's a tasty before-bed treat.

Two thumbs up!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 23, 2007)

Esme said:


> Okay, I don't usually drink herb teas, but after reading this thread I decided to try some Yogi Tea. I found tons of different kinds at a little, out-of-the-way store downtown, so I got Classic India Five Spice.
> 
> Wow! Finally an herb tea with some kick to it! It's Chai-like... and really wonderful. Plus it's caffeine free, so it's a tasty before-bed treat.
> 
> Two thumbs up!



I love Chai before bed too! In my fave jumbo red mug...and 3 cookies - perfect bed time treat!


----------



## Weejee (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been drinking tea since I was 18 and went away to college. I figured, I'm a grown-up now, so let's drink something adult. And after my first glass of tea, (yes, I was weird and made mine in a glass.) I was hooked.

It is my major comfort food. I mean, if something really disastrous happens (like the death of a Loved One) first thing I do is go for a cup of tea.

I remember being little, and watching my father have tea and toast in the morning for breakfast. He made Tetley Tea from a tea bag, and after he made the tea he always dropped in a little tablet of saccharine. I loved to watch the tablet melt, I called it a grown-up Fizzy. Can anyone remember Fizzys?

Then he'd pour in milk and sip away.

Today I stick mainly with plebian teas like Lipton and Tetleys. When I can, I buy BARRYS from the nearest Irish store. I like to make it with a teaball from the leaves direct.:smitten:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 24, 2007)

Esme said:


> Since this is the tea thread, I think it's okay if I ask here... does anyone have a good recommendation for a decent tea ball or tea strainer? My tea ball is the basic metal one, and I get too much mulch in the bottom of my cup for my happiness.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Esme, if you just want to make your tea in your mug rather than in a pot, then I definitely find these strainers the best. The leaves can obviously float around much more than in a little ball, and as the mesh is so fine you don't get bits in your cup. You also don't have to faff about filling and empyting little balls lol. This site has lots of lovely things including two china mugs with lids and filters. http://www.whittard.co.uk/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=171439&cid=t6023&language=en-GB

p.s. I see they now have a shop in the US, in Boston. 
p.p.s. a coffee mug filter works the same as a tea one, it was a cofee one I used to have, but just used it for tea. 

I must admit that if I'm having tea from a pot, I don't strain the leaves. I just let them settle in the cup, drink my tea, then read my leaves when I'm finished. Both of my grandmothers read tea leaves and I can do it too. i remember my granny keeping the tea warm on a trivet at the side of the living room fire, and she would make pancakes on a griddle on the fire too, nice memory. I used to read tea leaves for fun with friends, 'til I saw something bad in a cup, now I only do it for myself.

I had a giggle Weejee at you calling tea "grown up", as I still regularly see babies/toddlers in their strollers here, with a baby bottle of milky tea. I never allowed my son that as I don't think caffiene and babies are a good mixture, but people still do it.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this thread...

As a young child, my grandmother used to give my brother and myself tea...though mixed with a lot of milk when we were like 5. So I have grown up drinking tea.

As I got older the amount of milk decreased, until today when all I put in, if anything, and it's rare that it's anything, it's just a tiny bit of sugar.

Then there is my iced tea obsession. Started that around the age of 11. My iced tea is unsweetened.


----------



## Chuggernut (Oct 23, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I also like Market Spice tea a lot, and use it to make sun tea in summer, and big pots of tea in winter. It has so much flavor it doesn't even need honey. It's divine and well worth the cost.



I like Market Spice too, and I'll tell ya about a 30-plus year search. When I was a teenager on a family vacation in San Francisco in 1975, we dropped by Fisherman's Warh, there was a shop called Pocket Herb & Apothecary that had and instant tea called Seattle Blend. It was so strong, I had to have it one part per three of Nestea Instant (which is no longer produced). Having sent away for it by mail for several years after that, sometime since the mid-80s, that company have either moved or shut down, and I can't find Seattle Blend anywhere, not even on the Internet.

My favorite Orange peakoe is Typhoo, and I recently came across Typhoo instant milk tea, unsweetened. Just add instant soursop (an oriental fruit that is anything but sour) drink, and you have your flavoured tea right there (instant tea is preferable for work, as I do not have to wait for the tea to cool down from it's kettle hot level). Chinatown has their instant milk teas, each packet has the tea, sweetener and whitener!

There is a company from Poland called Ekoland, that has instant ceylon, instant Earl Grey, and instant Lychee Green tea, all sweetened (a little too sweet for my tastes, as it were). There is also some Korean company that makes instant Peach flavored tea, unsweetend.

At home, I prefer the flavoured teas, peach, lychee (my favorite:bow and a new one, Palanquin Spiced Tea (check out http://www.palanquin-tea.com ), which has cinnamon, ginger, cloves, cardamon and _black pepper_! ( I should add that these are all bagged/looseleaf).

Whene I was at the dental clinic, my dentist asked me "Do you still smoke?", and I thought :huh: , and then realized she was referring to the state of my teeth, "No, I'm a lifelong nonsmoker. But I drink tea several times every day".
Guess that's a comment on a lifelong obsession.


----------



## Suze (Oct 23, 2007)

green tea is the best. and it's said to be healthy too


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 23, 2007)

oh I love tea! My mom has been drinking it religiously for years but I didnt really start drinking it until we went to Ireland in '03 and it was served every morning. Now i love it and load it up with milk and sugar. YUM! :eat2:


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 2, 2007)

I've recently started drinking oolong tea and green tea for the health benefits but now I have to brush my teeth a lot more because I know it can stain them. I'm not sure if I feel any differently yet but I'm going to continue to drink it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 2, 2007)

You know, I wasn't a big green tea fan but a midwife I work with got me into the Arizona Green Tea with Ginsing, the diet version, which is sweetened with splenda and a touch of honey. Oh my gosh, the stuff is amazing. So good. Now I'm addicted.  I now drink 90% that and just the occasional Diet Coke, so it's really helped me break that particular habit.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 3, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> You know, I wasn't a big green tea fan but a midwife I work with got me into the Arizona Green Tea with Ginsing, the diet version, which is sweetened with splenda and a touch of honey. Oh my gosh, the stuff is amazing. So good. Now I'm addicted.  I now drink 90% that and just the occasional Diet Coke, so it's really helped me break that particular habit.



That's my fave! But it does have caffeine which keeps me awake in a bad way  So I can only drink it during the day on weekends.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Usually It smells good and tastes even better. Not a big fan of Celestial Seasonings teas, Starbucks teas, or Stash teas.
> 
> I also like Market Spice tea a lot, and use it to make sun tea in summer, and big pots of tea in winter. It has so much flavor it doesn't even need honey. It's divine and well worth the cost.




I was waiting for someone to mention Market Spice! This is the best hot tea I've ever had in my life. Very Strong Orange Cinnamony you can find on amazon.com but be careful when handling the tea bags - the tea oil is very strong and can get on your fingers - I found out the hard way way after I sniffed one of the tea bags and my nose was on fire for the next 30 minutes.

I enjoy strong teas so I'm not much into the fruity or herbal kinds although I do find one occasionally I like. 

For homeade cold teas - I like plain Lipton brew sweetened with sugar. I like the iced flavored peach tea from Olive Garden also. I also like the Lipton Green tea w/ Citrus. Tradewinds kettle brewed tea is the absolute best when it comes to buying already bottled tea - they have several varieties including Green Tea w/ honey. Bottled Gold Peak tea is absolutely nasty and I don't care for other bottled teas like Lipton, Nestea although Snapple's teas are good.

My personal preference for hot tea is Orange Pekoe black. I've recently discovered Twinings Irish Breakfast & English Breakfast which I am totally in love with. However I did not like Twinings Earl Grey or Lady Grey - they both had a bitter taste to me which I coudln't tolerate. All hot teas I must sweeten with honey. If anyone shares my preference for strong teas like the ones I mentioned that I like then please give me some suggestions for other types.

I have to use the bagged teas as I tried the whole kettle steeping & loose tea ball and I didn't enjoy the process. I prefer to dunk my bag in a boiling cup of hot water. Thanks for the thread from an avid tea drinker!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 12, 2007)

Candysmooch, if you like Orange pekoe (me too!) then you would probably like Constant Comment as well. It, too, is orangey and a little spicy. It's very tasty. 

I just discovered a local brew called "Samovar Tea" put out by the Kobuk Coffee Company. A co-worker brought some to work, I smelled it and just had to had some. It tastes a lot like Market Spice, though not as spicy. It's really good, though.

I'm also a big fan of chai tea, sweetened and with lots of milk.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> That's my fave! But it does have caffeine which keeps me awake in a bad way  So I can only drink it during the day on weekends.



I hadn't noticed a problem with caffeine but then I'm a big coffee drinker. For me it's a nice drink to have at work because it meets my sweet tooth needs without the carbonation that diet soft drinks have.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I hadn't noticed a problem with caffeine but then I'm a big coffee drinker. For me it's a nice drink to have at work because it meets my sweet tooth needs without the carbonation that diet soft drinks have.




Thanks for the tea suggestions - I will look into them. I also love coffee and have you tried Seattle's Best? I'm a big Starbucks fan too, but hate supporting the commercializtion of them. The best coffee I've had is Seattle's Best Cinnabon! Its so rich & buttery......its amazing. I've had other cinnamon coffees, but there was nothing special to them until I had SB Cinnabon......there's just something different about it - definately get you some! Sweetened with cream & sugar it tastes like a big fat liquid cinnamon roll. Yummmmo!


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Candysmooch, if you like Orange pekoe (me too!) then you would probably like Constant Comment as well. It, too, is orangey and a little spicy. It's very tasty.
> 
> I just discovered a local brew called "Samovar Tea" put out by the Kobuk Coffee Company. A co-worker brought some to work, I smelled it and just had to had some. It tastes a lot like Market Spice, though not as spicy. It's really good, though.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of chai tea, sweetened and with lots of milk.



Which Samovar Tea was it? I'm on their website and they have several to choose from.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

Well I just learned something new about tea. Orange Pekoe is not actually a flavor but the grade of tea itself .............hmmm this has thrown me off now cuz I grew up on a box of "Orange Pekoe" that was black tea with a hint of orange flavor except I don't know what brand it was. Now what do I look for?


----------



## Tad (Nov 12, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> Well I just learned something new about tea. Orange Pekoe is not actually a flavor but the grade of tea itself .............hmmm this has thrown me off now cuz I grew up on a box of "Orange Pekoe" that was black tea with a hint of orange flavor except I don't know what brand it was. Now what do I look for?



I wonder if some brand added some orange flavor, figuring the north american market would see "orange pekoe" and expect an orange flavor?

Sorry I have no idea of the brand, however.

If you ever do want to try a non-caffeinated tea, but still like strong flavors, see if you can find any ginger tea. So good with lots of honey (especially on a rough throat), and a strong flavor.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

edx said:


> I wonder if some brand added some orange flavor, figuring the north american market would see "orange pekoe" and expect an orange flavor?
> 
> If you ever do want to try a non-caffeinated tea, but still like strong flavors, see if you can find any ginger tea. So good with lots of honey (especially on a rough throat), and a strong flavor.




Mmmm that sounds good - I'll be on the lookout for some as I like ginger, pumpkin, nutmeg, & clove kinda spices. And thanks for the kind comments on another thread Ed


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought some Lemon Chiffon Rooibos today and am sipping a cup now....it's incredible!


----------



## Neen (Mar 16, 2008)

Mmm oh how i love my tea! Right now my favorite is Lemon Lift - delicious! Wonderful iced made into a 'sweet tea':eat2:
Constant Comment, is a heavenly blend..hot or iced.
My old stand by is Earl Grey..delish, but somewhat of a aquired taste..(i used to hate it!)
Mint Medley, a delicious blend of spearmint (absolute favorite flavor tea) and peppermint..wonderful hot or iced...
one thing i cannot tolerate are 'fruit' teas...bleh!


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 16, 2008)

I love the spearmint flavor, I'll have to look for some!


----------



## JeanC (Mar 16, 2008)

Been drinking lots of tea since giving up coffee, mostly plain black tea. Hit the Canned Goods Outlet yesterday and picked up two packages of Rooibos tea and have been enjoying it. Been wanting to try it since reading the Ladies #1 Detective Agency books and the tea sounded so yummy. It is.


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 17, 2008)

i hate golf... so when people in my family golf... i make my own tea time.
sorry lame inside joke.

anyways...
i love tea. i wasnt ever a fan of it until i moved to new york though, as most people in wyoming make cowboy tea- they just put the tea in there while its boiling and MOST of the time the small bag leaks and splits and you get the leafy goodness *or badness...to me* thats when it tastes like grass and other colored un-natural bits to me.

i love iced green tea with honey. in the summer when its hot. we make it by the jug full *empty moonshine jugs... fyi!  * and then we ice it and put fresh honey from local farmers here.

i love black tea with sushi, just plain black tea.

early grey for the am, with some toast. 

but my all time favorite tea... ever!
http://www.celestialseasonings.com/products/detail.html/white-teas/vanilla-apple-white-organic

white vanilla apple organic, celestial seasonings.
sometimes with some milk, sometimes a bit of honey.... most of the time- plain and a huge mug of it.:happy::wubu::eat2: and yes i am out... i gave someone the last of the box. and the market hasnt gotten more.:doh:

also for some reason i have noticed celestial seasonings uses just about all the time orange peels, chamomile and lavender in each tea.:huh: i wonder if thats normal.

and once ... once i had a lovely tin of some white tea, from japan- it was very pricey and had a lovely maiden on it. i cant for the name of me tell you what it was called... but i had to buy a special tea pot and a little metal thingy to place the loose leaves in when i made it. made me feel very special, and grown up.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread in the fall and in the spring. But here it is again folks!

We started a gradual obsession with tea after going to a teashop on Newbury Street in Boston (Tealuxe anyone?), oh, like in 2004, I think (was that the year that the Sox won the series?) Had a lovely time, and some wonderful tea and brought some home and nursed that forever. Then it was Republic of Tea for a while, and then when we moved to NY had the brilliant idea of using teh internets for tea acquisition! Go figure. Ever since then, we've been drinking mostly our preferred Earl Greys,Blue Flower Earl Grey for him, Harvard Square Earl Grey for me (say that fast, and you get Harvard Squirrel Tea. Try it, you'll giggle.)

Thus, the obsession has begun. Recently, I keep wandering tea websites, I've restocked our Earl Greys and got Caramel Creme Brulee, and now Peach Oolong and Mrs. Earl Grey (think grey + chai) from Teavana. We haven't received the Teavana order yet, but so far I'm not very impressed with their website or customer service, but they had the tins I wanted.

I'm currently considering a variety of stuff from Adagio! HELP! Can't stop!

Ashmamma, how do like Adagio, by the way?

We are drinking from these lovely mugs:







Ours are a little different, but these filters make some fabulous tea.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 22, 2008)

Betsy! Link me to those mugs, please? That would be perfect for work!

My friend recently turned me onto Tazo Passion tea - fruity, but not too much so.. The package describes it as "a magical blend of hibiscus, lemongrass, rose hips, mango and passion fruit flavours".


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 22, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Betsy! Link me to those mugs, please? That would be perfect for work!
> 
> My friend recently turned me onto Tazo Passion tea - fruity, but not too much so.. The package describes it as "a magical blend of hibiscus, lemongrass, rose hips, mango and passion fruit flavours".



We got them at Tealuxe, on the bottom of this page, but it's currently out of stock. I'd have linked that more accurate picture, but I had trouble locating it earlier. But, this website seems to have the one in the picture I posted before. In my search, I saw a site selling _just_ the filter for $18, but that's just crazy, so don't let them dupe you.

It's by Swissgold, and it's even got a little lid to keep all of the warmth and steam in the mug while steeping, and doubles as a filter rest so you don't drip all over the counter while you wait for the filter to be cool enough to handle and empty. I will say that I find the tea to taste noticeably better when steeped this way.  The mug isn't as big as a standard coffee mug, more like a 10oz capacity, but it's seemed just right to me. The filter will fit just fine in a bigger mug, though.

I've heard good things about the Tazo Passion tea. I'm going to have to try that one soon.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 23, 2008)

O.O.H....Good Eyes!! LOL We do indeed have Ginger Peach in the cabinet AT ALL TIMES lol And there is a Borders sticker on many of the tins of tea. You must kick ass at Where's Waldo!! LOL

Also, Steve and I actually used the flowering teas I mentioned before as part of our wedding favors. We (I) got tons of vintage tea cups from thrift stores and filled them with Kisses & Bliss chocolates and put a flowering tea bulb in each one. THey were a huge hit!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 23, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> O.O.H....Good Eyes!! LOL We do indeed have Ginger Peach in the cabinet AT ALL TIMES lol And there is a Borders sticker on many of the tins of tea. You must kick ass at Where's Waldo!! LOL
> 
> Also, Steve and I actually used the flowering teas I mentioned before as part of our wedding favors. We (I) got tons of vintage tea cups from thrift stores and filled them with Kisses & Bliss chocolates and put a flowering tea bulb in each one. THey were a huge hit!!



Yay! I'd totally win a find Waldo contest. Ginger Peach is such a good tea, you have very good taste. Also, your wedding favors? AWESOME! I don't know how my reception's going to go yet, but I just love that idea. Brilliant!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 27, 2008)

Now that summer's here I've been living on iced tea, mostly my usual Yorkshire Gold or a white tea. Tnek picked up a big bag of loose dried hibiscus from a local produce store, so I've been brewing that up too and mixing it in with the black tea. Hibiscus is natural coolant that's anti-oxidant rich and lowers blood pressure. Yummy too. It gives the tea a sweet, fruity, tart taste that's nice and summery.

Hibiscus is an ingredient in a lot of reddish herb teas. Info here and here if you're interested.

BTW, if anyone else is a Yorkshire Gold fan, Amazon is selling it now. Cheapest source I've found as long as you're willing to buy it in quantity.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 28, 2008)

I am glad I found this thread. I love tea. Adagio has become an obsession with me. I have to make sure I don't order that much. It's a prefect quick birthday or xmas gift also. hee he


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Now that summer's here I've been living on iced tea, mostly my usual Yorkshire Gold or a white tea. Tnek picked up a big bag of loose dried hibiscus from a local produce store, so I've been brewing that up too and mixing it in with the black tea. Hibiscus is natural coolant that's anti-oxidant rich and lowers blood pressure. Yummy too. It gives the tea a sweet, fruity, tart taste that's nice and summery.
> 
> Hibiscus is an ingredient in a lot of reddish herb teas. Info here and here if you're interested.
> 
> BTW, if anyone else is a Yorkshire Gold fan, Amazon is selling it now. Cheapest source I've found as long as you're willing to buy it in quantity.



What method do you use to brew iced tea? I've been debating about getting a pitcher from Bodum that has a brewing basket in it, but I'm not sure if it's worth the cost.




jewels_mystery said:


> I am glad I found this thread. I love tea. Adagio has become an obsession with me. I have to make sure I don't order that much. It's a prefect quick birthday or xmas gift also. hee he



I'm thinking I need to make an order from them. I have to talk someone into sending me one of the $5 off codes for referral though, I think. Better get on that board! lol


----------



## HugKiss (Jul 29, 2008)

This is the same company as your Tea UNO set.

http://www.homeclick.com/web/catalog/product_detail.aspx?pid=295009&cid=295009G5267:H:Shopping

I brew iced tea in a Mr. Coffee Iced Tea maker and love it!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 29, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> What method do you use to brew iced tea? I've been debating about getting a pitcher from Bodum that has a brewing basket in it, but I'm not sure if it's worth the cost.



I just toss my bags in a pitcher with cold water and put them in the fridge. I find it has a less bitter flavor than if you brew the tea--basically it's sun tea, but you don't really need the sun. I have a couple of these pitchers (the second one in from the left) and I use 4-5 bags per pitcher. If you're using loose though, I guess you'd have to strain it.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2008)

HugKiss said:


> This is the same company as your Tea UNO set.
> 
> http://www.homeclick.com/web/catalog/product_detail.aspx?pid=295009&cid=295009G5267:H:Shopping
> 
> I brew iced tea in a Mr. Coffee Iced Tea maker and love it!





rainyday said:


> I just toss my bags in a pitcher with cold water and put them in the fridge. I find it has a less bitter flavor than if you brew the tea--basically it's sun tea, but you don't really need the sun. I have a couple of these pitchers (the second one in from the left) and I use 4-5 bags per pitcher. If you're using loose though, I guess you'd have to strain it.



Oh, you two are goooood! Thank you! I'm going to have to check those both out. I'm on a big big tea kick, but sometimes it's just too damn hot to brew a cup, and it'd be crazy to chill one cup of tea.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 29, 2008)

rainyday said:


> *snip* If you're using loose though, I guess you'd have to strain it.



I have, in the past, put my loose tea in a coffee filter, tied if off with a twist-tie and tossed it in the water to make iced tea. It worked great - you just have to be careful to get the tie tight enough so no leaves find their way out.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh- also on the subject of iced tea... does anyone add honey to theirs? I understand it'd be difficult to get it dissolved if it's made the cold way, so I guess I was wondering if there was some method anyone uses that I wouldn't have immediately thought of. 

If not, do you sweeten? What's your preferred way?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 29, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Oh- also on the subject of iced tea... does anyone add honey to theirs? I understand it'd be difficult to get it dissolved if it's made the cold way, so I guess I was wondering if there was some method anyone uses that I wouldn't have immediately thought of.
> 
> If not, do you sweeten? What's your preferred way?


I make iced with the lemon rooibos I mentioned earlier. I brew it and add the honey to it while it's still hot, giving it time to dissolve fully, then add the water and chill for an hour. 

I do regular iced tea this way, too - add sugar while it's still hot.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I make iced with the lemon rooibos I mentioned earlier. I brew it and add the honey to it while it's still hot, giving it time to dissolve fully, then add the water and chill for an hour.
> 
> I do regular iced tea this way, too - add sugar while it's still hot.



Oohhhhkay. That makes sense to me. Thanks Joy!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 29, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Oohhhhkay. That makes sense to me. Thanks Joy!


 you're quite welcome. Enjoy your tea! :happy:


----------



## rainyday (Jul 29, 2008)

Ooh, if you're on a tea kick, you might want to check out this place. It's a local company and along with Tazo (also local), most restaurants around here stock their teas. Their Ruby Mist is my favorite.

And that coffee filter idea for loose tea sounds like a good one, Joy.

If anyone likes white tea, this Celestial Seasonings one is awesome. It's very, very light and delicate. Amazon sells it if you can't find it in stores.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Rainy! I love browsing the tea shops online.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 30, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Ooh, if you're on a tea kick, you might want to check out this place. It's a local company and along with Tazo (also local), most restaurants around here stock their teas. Their Ruby Mist is my favorite.
> 
> And that coffee filter idea for loose tea sounds like a good one, Joy.
> 
> If anyone likes white tea, this Celestial Seasonings one is awesome. It's very, very light and delicate. Amazon sells it if you can't find it in stores.



I'm not a huge tea drinker but Stash is probably my favorite tea. (Aside from Bigelow for Constant Comment). I LOVE the stash White Christmas which is peppermint and ginger. It tastes so good and it's nice to have around to help get rid of tummy aches. :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 30, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread in the fall and in the spring. But here it is again folks!
> 
> We started a gradual obsession with tea after going to a teashop on Newbury Street in Boston (Tealuxe anyone?), oh, like in 2004, I think (was that the year that the Sox won the series?) Had a lovely time, and some wonderful tea and brought some home and nursed that forever. Then it was Republic of Tea for a while, and then when we moved to NY had the brilliant idea of using teh internets for tea acquisition! Go figure. Ever since then, we've been drinking mostly our preferred Earl Greys,Blue Flower Earl Grey for him, Harvard Square Earl Grey for me (say that fast, and you get Harvard Squirrel Tea. Try it, you'll giggle.)
> 
> ...



Sorry I'm late responding...

I adore Adagio! It's where I buy most of our tea from...it can be overwhelming at first with the amount of choices. I think trying the sample and starter sets help in trying to figure out what suits your palette. I bought a friend a box of the display tea w/ the sugar crystals as a "Just Because" gift and she loved it. 

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 30, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I make iced with the lemon rooibos I mentioned earlier. I brew it and add the honey to it while it's still hot, giving it time to dissolve fully, then add the water and chill for an hour.
> 
> I do regular iced tea this way, too - add sugar while it's still hot.



I don't usually use honey in my tea, I'd need about 8 jars to get enough honey flavor in lol but the easiest way that I've found to sweeten iced coffee or tea (other than dissolving it while still hot like you mentioned) is simple syrup. 1c water, 1c sugar then in a medium saucepan combine sugar and water. Bring to a boil, stirring, until sugar has dissolved. Let it cool and then you can add as much/little as you want to cold drinks. I find that this works well for a married couple when one half like sweet drinks and the other likes no sweetener at all.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a plain ol' Lipton Tea drinker myself, specifically their Spice Chai flavored tea. Fantastic. Otherwise I drink Lipton iced tea during the summer, no lemon in either.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2009)

Tea drinkers REUNITE!! Or revive in this case. lol 

I'm glad I found this thread without making a new one. I searched James, whom I know is a connoisseur of these elixirs. 

I've got
Three Green teas with different additives (Lemon, Brown Rice, and Cherry)
Spearmint tea
And four black teas (Lady Grey, Earl Grey, Irish Breakfast and English Breakfast).

I will get more soon. :bow:

I think peppermint tea and lipton's bavarian wild berry black tea are next in line. :bow:


----------



## Chuggernut (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been a "Tea Granny" (actually a childless Uncle of 11, but 'tea granny' sounds better) for decades now. There was a blend of instant Tea, called "Seattle Blend", that I lost track of, was sold in San Francisco late '70s, super spicy. Also love Lychee, peach and apricot. Place where I worked had instant milk tea, each packet contains powdered tea, sweetener and whitener.

Any favourites, any gems you'ld like to share?


----------



## penguin (Dec 27, 2010)

I like peppermint and lemon grass tea. I get strange looks when I order it, especially when I tell them I want milk, too. It's so refreshing and calming.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2010)

Emperor of Tea rooibos teas among others.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Dec 27, 2010)

A special blend from my local Coffee House "Jitters" ~ Lemon Jasmine from Green Star Coffee 

Also Twinings Orange Bliss Black Tea.

There's nothing better than a great cup of tea!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 27, 2010)

I love Peet's Coffee & Tea *teas*. I order them in the loose form. They come in little tins and are absolutely amazing. Their Holiday Breakfast Blend is to die for and their Pride of The Port is very very good too! :happy:
I also order loose tea from Adagio online. They are excellent as well.


----------



## knottyknicky (Dec 27, 2010)

I work for an Indian family, and just about every morning, they make a big pot of fresh chai. I don't think I'll ever drink the pre-made stuff again. Fresh milk, grated ginger, and whatever else they put in there...mmmmm :wubu:


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 28, 2010)

knottyknicky said:


> I work for an Indian family, and just about every morning, they make a big pot of fresh chai. I don't think I'll ever drink the pre-made stuff again. Fresh milk, grated ginger, and whatever else they put in there...mmmmm :wubu:



Do they ever put a cardamom pod in there? That rocks.

- Jim


----------



## CherryRVA (Dec 28, 2010)

Republic of Tea Vanilla Almond Black Tea - I use it to make unsweetened iced tea. Rarely I'll have it hot with just a little milk and sugar. 

and

Republic of Tea Honey Ginseng Green Tea - always love this hot with the tiniest bit of sugar to bring out the flavor.

These two have been my favorites for years. We have about 5 other flavors of R of T in the kitchen right now. I usually shoot over to World Market to restock about once a week. I happy I am with a person who completely endorses my Republic of Tea addiction


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 28, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Emperor of Tea rooibos teas among others.


This should read 'Republic of Tea'

(thanks, CherryRVA--I always get that screwed up LOL)


----------



## knottyknicky (Dec 28, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> Do they ever put a cardamom pod in there? That rocks.
> 
> - Jim



I think so. I'll have to watch next time they make it. Its a little different every time, depending on who makes it.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you guys ever had iced Earl Grey or iced Masala Chai (with half n' half) slightly sweetened? OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 28, 2010)

I knew we had another tea thread - I've merged the two now. The funny thing is how similar the names were. The old one was "Tea Drinkers Unite!" and the newer one was "Tea Lovers Unite!"

Kinda freaky


----------



## HayleeRose (Dec 29, 2010)

I love tea, more so than coffee. I prefer tazo or this local oregon brand chai tea but i recently tried this Thai tea at a thai food place, and it was delicious and super sweet.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 29, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> I love tea, more so than coffee. I prefer tazo or this local oregon brand chai tea but i recently tried this Thai tea at a thai food place, and it was delicious and super sweet.



I like Tazo tea, especially the mint. :eat2:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 29, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the original Good Earth tea - Sweet and Spicy. It is so sweet on its own, and a good contrast of flavors. 

Not sure if it's available everywhere, but it's awesome.


----------



## bonified (Jan 1, 2011)

As little ones, our mam put milky tea in our bottles. There is something about a good strong cup of tea. It's ritual, soothing, healing even. When I was living overseas my friends and family all sent my favourite tea to me & often. I cannot start the day without one, I even have a safe stash incase things get low. 

I drink Madura tea from here http://www.maduratea.com.au/the-madura-story.html

I even recieve gifts, one in particular I got all excited about, an assorted array from the mariage freres tea house in france, crazy expensive and I'm not sure if it's my common palate or what, but they didn't taste all that crash hot to me. I think is more psychological, I want that known comfort a cup of tea brings, so I just drink the one type always. 

http://www.mariagefreres.com/tea awesome site tho.


----------



## FA_wro (Jan 2, 2011)

I mostly drink green sencha, preferably with roasted rice. Occasionally i go for aged pu-erh, which I only buy in bricks. 

I don't usually buy big brand teas, because they are mostly substandard. I'm fortunate enough to have a local importer/retailer who imports his teas directly from Asia.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm fondest of tisanes/infusions, as my current top 3 attest:
Tea & Sympathy apple peach 
Twinings Cranberry green tea
good ol' Lipton ginger tea


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

Not much of a tea drinker, and usually herbal if any; but I really really like Bengal Spice


----------



## freezeblade (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm a big tea drinker, mostly English/Irish breakfast, but have gotten more and more into Yerba Mate. Anyone else a Mate fan?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 3, 2011)

freezeblade said:


> I'm a big tea drinker, mostly English/Irish breakfast, but have gotten more and more into Yerba Mate. Anyone else a Mate fan?



I recently went out with a guy who ordered a Mate Latte.

I like the way that rhymes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 3, 2011)

Twinings loose Earl Gray and Finest Ceylon


----------



## FA_wro (Jan 3, 2011)

freezeblade said:


> I'm a big tea drinker, mostly English/Irish breakfast, but have gotten more and more into Yerba Mate. Anyone else a Mate fan?



I drink mate. Mostly Rosamonte or Tranquero.


----------



## freezeblade (Jan 4, 2011)

FA_wro said:


> I drink mate. Mostly Rosamonte or Tranquero.



How is the Tranquero? That's one I haven't had yet, I mostly get Taraguey and Rosamonte.


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 4, 2011)

Twinings Assam is my favourite plain tea by far.

My favourite 'infused' (is that the correct term?) is Twinings Chai.


Loose tea is the way to go, only started buying loose tea a few months a go but it is so much nicer than tea bags plus it is actually easier and quicker to make as you do not have to wait for it to brew then have squeeze the tea bag and end up with a plate full of used tea bags on your work top.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 5, 2011)

Today I tried "Snapple Green Tea (Metabolism)" - an iced tea drink in a 17 oz glass bottle. LOVED it.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 8, 2011)

i am still in love with darjeeling and then jasmine tea, i cant say how much i love tea...english breakfast, ceylon, black, green, anything BUT earl grey, it has a black licorice taste to me, and i dont care for that 

can someone pass me some oolong??


----------



## penguin (Jan 8, 2011)

A friend of mine is a herbologist, and for my birthday she gave me a variety of herbal teas, which I'm excited to try. Especially the one to help with sleep! Insomnia be gone!


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jan 23, 2011)

most legitimate tea you will ever drink
http://www.mightyleaf.com/
found it in a little hipster coffee shop in boston with beccabae, the bags are silk, you can see the actual leaves, and its the best tasting shit in the world.


----------



## CherryRVA (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok, two of my most favorite things in the world? Cherry & Chocolate.

Guess what I found at World Market?

Republic of Tea Cherry Chocolate Tea!! It's a limited edition for Valentine's Day. I just had my first cup. It is incredible.  Am thinking I need to go snap up a few more cans before they are all gone


----------



## Twisty (Feb 3, 2011)

Oooh, I love my tea. Always. 

Problem is, being English, I always end up defaulting on the bog standards. I really need to make the effort to try something new and different. 
XxX


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2011)

CherryRVA said:


> Ok, two of my most favorite things in the world? Cherry & Chocolate.
> 
> Guess what I found at World Market?
> 
> Republic of Tea Cherry Chocolate Tea!! It's a limited edition for Valentine's Day. I just had my first cup. It is incredible.  Am thinking I need to go snap up a few more cans before they are all gone


I'm like a kid in a candy store when I get a new Republic of Tea catalog. You know you get a free sample with each catalog, right? I got my cherry chocolate tea sample!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 3, 2011)

NOw I am craving Russian Caravan tea.


----------



## CherryRVA (Feb 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm like a kid in a candy store when I get a new Republic of Tea catalog. You know you get a free sample with each catalog, right? I got my cherry chocolate tea sample!!!



Thanks, you just reminded me, I haven't gotten my catalog in a long time...they probably still have my Virginia addy, not my new Washington one. I need my free samples. :happy: I'll be emailing them shortly


----------



## Deacone (Feb 13, 2011)

I've become quite lazy now adays, so I've bought myself a mini-fridge and a kettle, stuck it in my room and now i have UNLIMITED AMOUNTS OF TEA!

It's like...nearly the best thing since sex. lol.

I even went mental and bought myself a sugar pot. Then i was so proud for getting it in a John Lewis sale for 5 quid. I think that was the most interesting thing I had to say all day.

God i'm boring.


----------



## hrd (Feb 13, 2011)

i love all sorts of teas and tisanes, but i cannot stand chamomile or apple in anything - so far, stash has my fave loose peppermint and spearmint  (it must be the perfect region for growing these), i make my own masala chai (so love cardamom - tangentially, there's a fab cardamom and rosewater ice cream at the afghan grill in d.c.), and i splurge on the hot cinnamon spice tea by harney & sons (which was introduced to me several years ago by karen hartwick, a lovely tea sommelier with a tea tasting bar in stratford, ontario) - come to think of it, karen was also the first person i knew of to own a multi-setting zojirushi water boiler/warmer - if you're a fan of heat sensitive teas (green, white, oolong), having one of these makes it far simpler to regulate temperatures (and i use it for a million things besides tea, too) - 



penguin said:


> I like peppermint and lemon grass tea. I get strange looks when I order it, especially when I tell them I want milk, too. It's so refreshing and calming.



i'm also a fan of lemongrass and peppermint, but i sometimes like it with lemon verbena, too =)

and i've actually found myself drinking more herbal blends than teas lately, so i've been thinking of putting together a "tea" garden - has anyone here tried that? is it worth the effort? does it save any money? if it makes a difference, i'm zone 5/6 stateside right now, so it'd partly be a container garden -


----------



## riplee (Feb 14, 2011)

Peppermint tea with Oreos, Hydrox or any similar variety is heavenly!:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not a milk drinker so I've been having my cookies with tea (whether hot or cold) since I was a little kid.

Here's to dunkers!!!!


----------



## Cynthia (Feb 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Twinings loose Earl Gray and Finest Ceylon



A couple of days ago, I found Twinings cold-brew Earl Gray tea bags and nearly passed out from the excitement. I have my stash of three boxes and plan to stock up on more before they disappear. (_Run to Big Lots now, people..._) Twinings also makes mint green tea cold-brew bags, but they're also notoriously tough to find.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 16, 2011)

I just made myself a massive Irish breakfast, and while my was bread grilling, and my hot plate was getting warm in the oven, I put on my Granny's tea kettle and made a pot of Barry's Irish breakfast tea. I'm not a warm tea drinker normally, but it was the cherry on top of a perfect meal. I put lemon and sugar cubes in it. My Gran would've been proud. We have whiskey, but not much of a daytime drinker, but I'll admit I may have a warm tea and Red next time I'm at the pub eating.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm going through a celestial seasons fruit variety pack. I've been drinking a lot of tea since getting sick. It soothes my cough. I love fruity teas. Zingers and raspberry variety are my favorite. I have been using my new coffee maker to make hot water for tea 
I'm going to hit World Market to shop some teas this weekend. My mom and brother buy a lot of tea there.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2011)

I know some of you tea snobs will think this tea is utter swill but I am in love with Lipton Instant iced tea. Specifically the powdered unsweetened brand with no lemon or flavorings. I love love love this iced tea but can't find it anywhere here in New England. When I go to the stores I only see the Tetley brand or a ton of other powdered brands that are loaded with sugars, substitutes and flavorings. In order to get the plain Lipton powdered tea I have to order it online by the case which I do regularly. Are there any other Lipton iced tea fans out there?


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 22, 2011)

I like lipton iced tea but from the tea bag form. I make it quite regularly in the hotter months. I love those cold brew bags


----------



## riplee (Feb 23, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I know some of you tea snobs will think this tea is utter swill but I am in love with Lipton Instant iced tea. Specifically the powdered unsweetened brand with no lemon or flavorings. I love love love this iced tea but can't find it anywhere here in New England. When I go to the stores I only see the Tetley brand or a ton of other powdered brands that are loaded with sugars, substitutes and flavorings. In order to get the plain Lipton powdered tea I have to order it online by the case which I do regularly. Are there any other Lipton iced tea fans out there?



Hey, it's all "free to be you and me" here. I used to drink the instant stuff but now I like to boil and bag.

I also have a question. Does anyone know what is traditionally or conveniently used to sweeten chai iced tea? Seems to me whatever it is, there's an awful lot of it used to sweeten the ones bought in a restaurant.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 24, 2011)

riplee said:


> Hey, it's all "free to be you and me" here. I used to drink the instant stuff but now I like to boil and bag.
> 
> I also have a question. Does anyone know what is traditionally or conveniently used to sweeten chai iced tea? Seems to me whatever it is, there's an awful lot of it used to sweeten the ones bought in a restaurant.



I don't know about iced chai, but I know I'm a big fan of the hot chai that is sold at certain places. Dunkin Donuts has the sweetest one I've tasted. At the places I've been I was told that their chai comes pre-packaged. There's some kind of pouch or mixture preassembled that they have to mix with water to exact measurements. They can't tweak the measures or it will be off. This leads me to assume that it is sweetened with some kind of corn syrup though honestly I don't know.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember when I was a little girl and I used to get sick, mommy (I still call her mommy), would make me Lipton's Orange Pekoe tea with milk. 

Now I love to drink mint tea.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 24, 2011)

Coming over to the "tea side"!  Lilly, have you ever tried Celestial Seasonings Bengal Spice tea? It reminds me a bit of chai. I like to put a bit of honey or just a dash of stevia in mine and a little cream. Delicious!

I like Lipton iced tea too. I prefer brewed, but, the instant will do in a pinch. No sugar or sweetener, just plain iced tea. We didn't make sweetened ice tea when I was growing up, so I became accustomed to the taste of the tea itself.


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 24, 2011)

My favorite tea right now is Republic of Tea's Ginger Peach... I need to take a pic of my "tea drawer" at work! My co-worker tries to clown me for having my own selection of teas at my desk, lol


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 24, 2011)

OH, and maybe at the OP's request, I'll add the link to the website? Yeah, let's do that, lol

http://www.republicoftea.com/

Awesome selection of teas, great flavors AND if you order some, they start sending you catalogs all the time with a free sample tea bag, like a flavor of the month kinda thing


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 25, 2011)

Now that the weather is getting warmer here, I'm making what seems like a pitcher of iced tea every day. My favorites right now are Celestial Seasonings raspberry zinger, Celestial Seasonings tropic of strawberry, Stash decaf white tea with raspberry, Stash oolong tea with white peach, Lipton green tea with ginseng and lemon, and half plain black tea brewed with half Earl Grey tea. 

Tracy


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 25, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> Coming over to the "tea side"!  Lilly, have you ever tried Celestial Seasonings Bengal Spice tea? It reminds me a bit of chai. I like to put a bit of honey or just a dash of stevia in mine and a little cream. Delicious!
> 
> I like Lipton iced tea too. I prefer brewed, but, the instant will do in a pinch. No sugar or sweetener, just plain iced tea. We didn't make sweetened ice tea when I was growing up, so I became accustomed to the taste of the tea itself.



I like my iced tea very dark. Like, "scald your tongue" dark.  The instant works better for mixing it that way. I don't think I could convince man nor beast to drink it the way I drink it. 

I love Bengal Spice! I used to drink the Celestial Seasonings Bengal Spice tea ages ago before I discovered chai. Chai tea is more like an elixor to me. I had a terrible cold that I could not shake and needed to go to an audition. Having never tried Chai before and desperate for something hot I stepped in to Dunkin Donuts and ordered a large one. Something about the combo of the spices and the sugar/corn syrup burned my throat and inner ears in such a soothing way, unlike the CS tea, clearing away all the gunk and saving my tookus for this audit. I've been sold on it ever since. It needs to be at the pharmacy. :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 26, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I like my iced tea very dark. Like, "scald your tongue" dark.  The instant works better for mixing it that way. I don't think I could convince man nor beast to drink it the way I drink it.
> 
> I love Bengal Spice! I used to drink the Celestial Seasonings Bengal Spice tea ages ago before I discovered chai. Chai tea is more like an elixor to me. I had a terrible cold that I could not shake and needed to go to an audition. Having never tried Chai before and desperate for something hot I stepped in to Dunkin Donuts and ordered a large one. Something about the combo of the spices and the sugar/corn syrup burned my throat and inner ears in such a soothing way, unlike the CS tea, clearing away all the gunk and saving my tookus for this audit. I've been sold on it ever since. It needs to be at the pharmacy. :wubu:



I do love Chai - Celestial Seasonings had Chai flavors for a while, but I am having a difficult time finding them lately. I do have a tip for cold/allergy sufferers though, Celestial Seasonings Wellness tea "Echinacea Complete Care". I start drinking this tea when I get the feeling that a cold is trying to get me. Here's a quote right off the box: "Bolster your body's defenses with the propietary blend of revitalizing herbs and vitamins found in Echinacea Complete Care. Echinacea has been used for centuries by Native Americans to stimulate the immune system, and recent studies have shown that echinacea may support the body's ability to defend itself against common ailments. With the added antioxidant properties of Vitamin C and zinc, an essential mineral, plus the soothing flavors of eucalyptus and peppermint, this powerful blend provides great tasting support for your body's natural defenses."

I usually don't even add sweetener to this tea, it has a sweetness of its own, but if you can have honey, it helps soothe a sore throat.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 26, 2011)

i love tea! i drink tea all the time,brewed some regular lipton tea last night.brewed,powdered,green tea,white tea,i love all tea's of any kind.lol been drinking tea for years.:bow:


----------

